# You know you're a dart frogger if...



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You are talking to an old herper friend and he's talking about this awsome retic at the last reptile show and are left wondering how a _Dendrobates reticulatus_ could by any means be called huge.

Yeah, he was defiantely talking about the snake, not the frog. *smacks head on desk*

Oh, and another... if you keep carnivorous plants in your room and never need to feed them thanks to the ever present loose fruit flies. My pitcher plants are pretty darn happy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> You are talking to an old herper friend and he's talking about this awsome retic at the last reptile show and are left wondering how a _Dendrobates reticulatus_ could by any means be called huge.
> 
> Yeah, he was defiantely talking about the snake, not the frog. *smacks head on desk*


LOL.... *day ja vu*

edit... need to slow down


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

deja vu?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

If you take 4 days vacation to drive 3,475 miles (round trip) to pick up frogs because the guy will not ship due to heat. BUT,, the rockies are beautiful and the weather was great. 

TonyT


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

IF.. You spend more money on your frogs then you do yourself


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

IF... instead of going out with friends you stay home to make fruit fly cultures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

If the "walking pepper" on your salad doesn't bother you.
If you buy $20.00 jeans and think they are expensive but can buy frogs for $125.00 and think you got them cheap.
If you can hear the call of your frogs but can't hear your wife yelling at you.
I'll stop now,
Mark W


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

If you own more tupperware than marth stewart and emril combined.

If you dog's favorite game is lick up all the fruit flies.

If you spend over $500 a year on overnight shipping and insulated boxes (No I don't work for Omaha Steaks).


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*you know you're a frogger freak when...*

.......Your friends look at you funny when you say you have to leave a party to go pick up a shipment of frogs from Delta dash.

......You swear that you're through getting frogs for at least a month or so, in a week you've got more coming in.

.....You pay off your credit cards so you can get more frogs on them.

..... you find that you've got a limited web site visitation, rarely visiting something that doesn't deal with frogs/terrariums/supplies... and you're on this site several times a day


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Somebody posted this on frognet way back then... it stuck in my head:

"When your frogs have a better sex life and you are happy about it."

SB


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

...if you find maggots in your housemates' garbage can and think, mmm food. (my mints loved them!)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*one more*

.... when your roomate says her biggest fear is bugs... yet can squish a fruit fly when she sees one with no problem. (she didn't like the pet roach idea though, let me tell yah)

... when everyone at the local petstore knows that you'll take old leaking tanks and give out your number to customers (happens a lot, its how I get my best tanks  )

... when your RA ignores the no-pets-but-fish rule because your frogs are just too cool!

...when all your photography friends come in your dorm room to practice their macro photography on your frogs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

...when you rationalize how much you would save by cutting meals to buy more frogs.

...when you browse ebay and/or the local papers for used tanks, daily.

...when you have a party and spend half the time explaining to your guests that 'No, they're not poisonous in captivity.'

...when you look at pieces of artwork that have natural wood and think about how they would look in your tanks.

...when you come home with a load of slate tiles, and you're not redoing your floors.

...when you can point at your shirt and tell people, "I have two of THESE, and four of THESE, and seven of THESE."


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

...if you've ever clogged up your bathtub or sink while in the process of building a viv.

...if you have several back-up plans for unclogging your drains.

...instead of hiring a plumber, your neighbors ask you to come over and unclog their drains, because you're the best in town.

...if you can rattle off the latin names for all the darts, but you're not even sure what their common names are.

...if you've ever had to tell guests, "No...I don't grow weed in there."

...if you ask for plant grow lights at the hardware store and the employees give you funny looks. "No, it's not what you think."


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*dart frog fever when...*

... if you go out hiking and spend most of the time wondering if certain plants will live in your terrarium.

... if you have a whole room dedicated to the frogs alone.... and the bulk of your electricity bill is from lighting and heating/air because you don't let your house go out of the 75 degree range.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bry all those have happened to me but the neighbors hiring as me a plumber


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

...if you have burn marks on your fingers from the hot water for fruit fly cultures.

...when your frogs take up 90% of ur room and you only have a bed and closet  (and your mom is angry about it )


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

...IF your parents who could care less about dart frogs can name several off and indentify a few species.

...IF you hunt in the woods for moss.

Hey how angry will your mom be when you start to use the closet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

If you spend more time looking for mates for your frogs than you do looking for a mate for yourself


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm telling your girlfriend Joe...
j


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

lmao  I guess we all get lucky sometimes.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

When your wife (who hates bugs) and kids round up FF's that are climbing around the frog room for you to put back in the tank.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

My mom would burn my room if I started using the closet, believe me I've thrown the idea out there. She rejected it and I asked if I could build a walk-in terrarium for a Panther Chamaleon .


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

I proposed that idea around 10 years ago when I was very young, got the same responce. I moved my bed in the closet then and used the rest of the room for frog tanks.
j


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Haha. Did you really do that? Pretty good idea actually. 

M.N


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I definitely did it. Then I moved my bed in the basement to have more room... I was pretty into things then...
j


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My mom layed out rules the day we moved in. As long as I kept everything in the basement and could take care of it, I could keep what I wanted, other than snakes. I don't have a closet in my room, and had clothes in a large drawer. I then moved all my clothes to the laundry room, took out everything but my racks, tanks, and bed. I don't know how the hell you fit a bed in a closet? Unless it's one of those fancy "walk-ins" that I've seen on TV.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Well when I was say 5 or 6 we started with the one species limit, one tank limit, then what ever could fit in the room. My closet was a smaller one, but the part of the bed fit into it well. I wish I had a basement to move into when I lived with my parents... I too was plagued by that no snake rule. My first snake then was an African bush viper when I could have one.
j


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I was the same. I got my first frog when I was 5. I had a golden tree frog for a while, and then got another tank for a fire belly. At that time, my mom was married to step dad and he didn't like them, so didn't get too many until I was around 10. My mom was divorced when I was about 11 and we moved into a smaller house where we are currently and I keep what I want. I honestly don't mind the snake rule. I have some friends in who are much older and breeder many snakes. I've been in their shops and it's not as cool as frogs. Many rubbermaids with newspaper, etc. Although one guy (Jud McClanahan) breeds anacondas and reticulated pythons among other. He wrote an article in REPTILES magazine not too long ago about green anacondas.

Oh, they look just like the ones in the movie coming out, haha. I talked with my biology teacher from last year and he said now he'll spend the rest of this year trying to tell people how false this movie is, like he does about Arachnophobia.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

I had the one frog one tank rule when i was younger.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

When I was a little younger I had pretty much every herp possible, my closet was full, the rest of my room was full, I barely had room for a bed. I little while ago I tried to have her let me sleep in my closet so I had the whole room for frogs, but I converted my shed into a frog room over the summer so I have alot more room in my room now, but it is quickly filling up with tadpoles and fruiflies. By the end of next year I will probably have to get another shed built because of all the new frogs I have gotten, plus the ones I am on waiting lists for.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn, I want a shed built. Have the room, but I'd have to pay for it. Plus don't feel comfortable with my frogs outside.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Geckguy,
What all do you have? Are they just darts or do you raise other herps as well? Sounds like quite a nice collection. I have thought about one of those nice Home Depot wooden storage buildings for the collection with insulated walls and an ac/heating unit in it. That would be a nice set up. 

TonyT


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Hehe I love herps. Something about them makes them more fun than a dog or cat as a pet, even fish. I have a turtle that I found in a bucket by a lake when we lived in Cali and he was about the size of a quarter. I still have it 6 or so years later and intend on showing my kids it . My mom is awesome cause as long as it stays in my room I can get it. She even likes some snakes! I wanna expand my dart collection before I get a Panther Chameleon tho  I just need to get regular hours at the stupid Sammamish Club...grrrr...


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have mostly darts, but I got a ball python, and some leopard geckos.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*How many critters in a room?*

Oh god, my mom has some stores about some of my critters (did you know hatchling Med. pictus geckos can climb walls as well as day geckos?). My dad was always into it (he was the one that went herping with me and to herp shows before I could drive) so it was my mom setting the rules. No snakes, and after a while I wasn't allowed to bring home any more salamanders. Then she set a tank limit when she realized I was sneaking stuff in... which meant if I wanted more herps, I had to get rid of my fish tanks :? By high school I was breeding Mad. pictus and Leopard Geckos like crazy, and just starting to get into the whole rainforest deal (I also got my mom to cave in on the snake thing and kept some hognose snakes). In the begining of college after a bout of coccidia in the lab killing most of my 25+ leos and breeding group of U. milli (including two hypos, can you tell I'm still bitter about it?) I went completely into PDFs and atelopus, and have been very happy staying there since. Due to living in the dorm I really haven't been able to expand my collection much, and had to sell most of them to pay for my backpacking trip in CR that I just returned from, so I'm starting basically from scratch again.

You know your a herper if you can fit an insanely large number of tanks into a small space.


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

When I was 4 years old I watched something on the Discovery channel about snakes and asked my mom how old people are when they get snakes as pets. My mom, thinking that I'd forget about the idea, said 8 years old. Sure enough, when my 8th birthday came around I asked for a snake. My mom couldn't refuse because of what she said 4 years earlier. My parents bought me what they thought was an albino cornsnake, but we later found out that snake was an albino corn x green rat hybrid. Wish I had a picture, she was solid pink. Well anyway, a year later I got a male albino cornsnake, then a bearded dragon, then a few years after that I bought a veiled chameleon (I'm not counting all the frogs and lizards I brouht home from around the house). Now I just have 2 azureus froglets. My parents always get a kick out of telling that story, so I figured I'd share it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

kerokero, how many tanks do you keep in your dorm room? i'm going to bring darts to school for the first time this semester, 1 20 gallon tank and i'm not sure i'm even sure i'm gonna find room for just that.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*Frogs in dorms...*

I don't really recomend bring critters with you into dorms for a couple reasons. First off, its almost always against the rules, I don't know a college that doesn't have a dorm rule that limits pets to fish in a 10 gallon or under sized tank (here its a 5 gallon tank with no electrical stuff like lights or filter). In most cases frogs in the dorm is just flat out against the rules, I don't think you could get away with a 20 gal.

While at school pretty much all but a few of my critters were kept in a lab, so while I had a lot of critters in college, they were not in my dorm room. The few that were in my room were there because I wanted a special eye on them (sick, new, something along those lines). I found too many problems keeping the dorm the right temp (too cold due to person on top bunk trying not to sweat to death everynight) or over heating (no air conditioning) both of which cause serious stress issues not to mention death. I'm not even going to get into parties... these guys are the first thing to be messed with and I can't imagine them loving loud parties (not that I'd admit having some lol but critters were never present). These guys may be good in your room at home, or in an apartment, but I don't think belong in a dorm environment, personal experience on that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree to some extent with Corey, however, I've done it and had some good luck a few years back. The main concern was over temperatures. Other than that, if you have a nice smaller display in the closet, you are golden. It's also highly recommended not to talk about them unless you really need to as a springboard to help out with a girl or something... kidding.
j


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Tony it is a 8 x 10 wooden shed, insulated, and with a 5000 btu air conditioner. I keep it a 75 with a fan circulating the air. It is nice to have my own area for my animals, so I can have pretty much anything I want. Plus no tank limit in there! I really enjoy my own shed, but here there is a 80 sq. ft limit, if you dont want to have it setback from your property line, which would put it in the middle of my yard. But I will soon be getting another shed, which has a footprint of 80 sq. feet, but it will be two stories. This new shed will hold all my current darts plus the new ones I will soon get, and the old shed will be all feeder animals, like rats, mice, flies, crickets, and the loft area in it will have all my broms under shoplights like it already does, and my tads will be kept in their too.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

> the old shed will be all feeder animals, like rats, mice, flies, crickets


If you keep all of these for feeders you must have quite a collection. What else do you keep?

-Shelley


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

The rats and mice are for my leos, ball python, and my brothers snakes. Crickets, and flies will be for all the darts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah the only thing i am worried about is the temperature, so i am going to wait a month or too till the temps cool down, and i'm gonna try and get an air conditioner. i'll make it work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

oops,wrong thread


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If you're at an outdoor concert and someone has to point out to you that you have ants crawling all over you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

You know you're a dart frogger when .....

......You get excited when you hear that your sister's garden has been infested with aphids and then try to convince her not to kill em and that they are not a pest but a really great food source for your frogs! :lol: 

And then you go over and collect the aphids....

and some ants......

and some whiteflies....

and some pillbugs......

and then balk at the fresh carrots and beets    

(is it just me or does this sound really silly for a grown married woman with a family to be playing with bugs still?)


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

You know your a frogger when your bathroom has so many orchids, broms and other tropicals on the counter, waiting for a terrarium, that you can't even see your mirror too brush your hair. 

......when you have to ask your girlfriend/boyfriend if they are sick of talking about your frog collection yet. (I know my g/f is, hehe, she is coming around though. I got her to buy herself some Red eyed's, and she loves them.)

My room is pretty much full with tanks. I have one more section on my wall where I can fit a few more, but that is it. My mom won't let me extend out of my room, unless I put a floor in the basement. Oh well. For me, these aren't just a hobby, they are an addiction  . I am getting my first actual darts very soon, a pair of d. azureus. Hooray,

Ed Parker


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Grrr. Moms always do that to us . I'm slowly working on getting more tanks by saying "oh hey this is a plant only tank" (3 months later...) "Oh man that'd look cool with some frogs" (worked for getting leucs .

*edit*Hehe this one girl I like keeps coming over to see my frogs  (sure...) It's really cool because I get to hang out with her and be a nerd about it...Now if I can just ask her to homecoming...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

If you aren't bothered by the swarm of fruitflies that appears whenever you try to eat a piece of fruit.

If you are more exited by the moss you see on a hike then the animals.

If you can look at a painting and rattle off all of the frogs that have those colors.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

... If you go hunting fro slugs that crawl out onto the moss at 3 in the morining.

... If cops ram your house door down thinking it's an illegal grow house, because one of your basement windows emits more light then Chernobyl during the 3rd reactor meltdown (no it didn't happen to me yet... but I often wonder why not


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

> You know you're a dart frogger if...


...you keep dart frogs  lol 

*gets coat*


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Marty said:


> ... If you go hunting fro slugs that crawl out onto the moss at 3 in the morining.
> 
> ... If cops ram your house door down thinking it's an illegal grow house, because one of your basement windows emits more light then Chernobyl during the 3rd reactor meltdown (no it didn't happen to me yet... but I often wonder why not


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

...if you know now speak fluint latin, just from looking at frog names!  

...if you buy more food for the frogs than for yourself!

...if your computer history reads websites that only start w/ "www.dendro......"


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

...if when you go to the petstore to get dog food you end up staring at the aquarium section for an hour trying to figure out how you're gonna get that 75 gal tank in the house without the wife finding out...

...if when you're driving home from the petstore you pull over on the side of the road b/c you thought you saw some nice looking moss growing...

...if when you go to Walmart you quickly haul tail to the garden center to see if they got any more broms in stock...


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Gawd. You know you're a frogger if when learning about "ventricles" in the heart, and whenever the teacher says that or your "vents" for short, you think of ventrimaculatus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

this is too funny.

When your office at work is full of tanks.

When you walk into tropical fish stores and ignore the gorgeous salt water fish and drool over the humungous tanks they are in!

When you walk into garden centers and start daydreaming about setting up a viv in their tropicals section. And you would do it for free.

When you have an infested orchid, full of bugs, and you decide to keep it alive just for the bugs to feed your frogs.

When you start buying all sorts of tropical fruit to see who's seeds grow in your viv to give your frogs a more natural habitat.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> If you can hear the call of your frogs but can't hear your wife yelling at you.


So painfully true it's not even funny.

...when you are late to class because you were looking at the moss all over campus.

...when you can look at your frogs and know they're going to breed by the end of the day. 

...when you take antique dressers and store flies in it. 

...when you blow off your homework to do pressure/flow rate calculations for your misting system.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

...when you read 4 pages about how people know if they are a dart frogger. :roll:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

...if your apartment complex says you have to get rid of them (after saying that you could have them), and you tell them to stuff it and dare them to try and get you out...yep it's happening right now and I'll let you know how it ends.


----------



## dodgechic49 (Feb 1, 2006)

Isn't that the truth. I read all of the posts and laughed. P.S. I am new here as far as posting but, I read a lot . :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dmartin72 said:


> ...if your apartment complex says you have to get rid of them (after saying that you could have them), and you tell them to stuff it and dare them to try and get you out...yep it's happening right now and I'll let you know how it ends.


Are you serious? Does it say in your lease that you can't have them? Or does it list in your lease the pets you ARE allowed to keep? Good luck man.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Serious...the lease says the pets need to be approved, which they did verbally (not in writing...duh). They said I could have fish tanks too, but not over 50 gallons...well I have a 46 gallon bow, 50 gallon, 25 gallon and 18 gallon. I have 30 vivariums and over 130 frogs! :shock: It is going to be a nightmare when I have to leave.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They have been trying to get me out since November of last year and I'm going to delay as much as I can.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, good luck. If you need homes for some Bastis (if you have any) let me know... :wink:


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

David,

I remember reading a post here about darts not being considered "Pets", but a hobby because they are in an aquarium, or something! Good luck! I remember when we lived in an apt. and coming home everyday expecting an eviction notice. Not only for the reptiles we kept, but for the couple thousand of crickets, or rodents we were breeding! Don't miss those days, however, now that we have a house, the amount of animals is out of control!! We are in the process of trying to build a new house so we can keep the collection growing...

So you know you're a frogger if...

You have to build a new house because you can't fit anymore in the current one!

David, I wish you the best of luck!

Mike


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...If you wonder why no one has ever made a java moss cologne!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> ...If you wonder why no one has ever made a java moss cologne!


Nope, that one is just you... :wink:


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

.......When you and your mom hide the new shipped frog supplies and receipts from your dad because he gets pissed about how much is spent a month on the frogs

........You go upnorth with your girlfriend and see moss growing on a tree and some nice ferns growing on the side of the driveway and are about to take them until she stops you

........You introduce 2 friends to the hobby and try and get them to buy more frogs so they can have as many as you

........You go to see your 2 friends with frogs and mist their vivs and feed fruitflies for them when they are right next to you and capable of doing it themselves


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

frogman824 said:


> .......When you and your mom hide the new shipped frog supplies and receipts from your dad because he gets pissed about how much is spent a month on the frogs
> 
> ........You go upnorth with your girlfriend and see moss growing on a tree and some nice ferns growing on the side of the driveway and are about to take them until she stops you
> 
> ...



THose are tooo funny!!


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

....When you are trying to convince your friend that your azureus is not a plastic frog and finally he looks how the frog goes after a fly !..WOW IT MOVED !


----------



## Iheartdarts (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I know this is an old thread but I'll add one.....


"When you can stare at an empty tank with two pieces of wood in your hands for fifteen minutes and consider it time well spent and productive"


I must have stared at my tank for hours when I was first planning it out.

-DT


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

... if you're way more scared of chytrid than the bird flu...


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

... when you can laugh about following (VERRRY BAAAAAD) joke:

Why do gay guys love D.Leucomelas?
-Have a closer look, its Leuc-o-male-a$$  

Sorry for that one

... when you drive 500 miles just to look at somebody else`s frogs.

... when you fly 10000 miles to check if your humidity and tank-temperature are the same as the ones in the rainforest.

... when you try to convince indigenous people of frogs being cute.

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

YOu've been to COlombia?? I was born in Valle Del Cuaca. Cali actually. Well, Im a city boy, born and bred. So what kind of amphibs are around that area, that is, if you actually have been there. If not, ignore me.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven`t been to Colombia... yet. I am planing to go there. Actually the only thing that keeps me from going there is school.But I will be done in some month.
My next trip will head for French Guyana again, thats where I was to check the temperatures :wink: 

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

...if you think, man I need a job, but not because you have bills, need new clothes, or your car needs repairs, but mainly because you know of at least $1000 worth of frogs you'd like to have. 

...if some of your tanks are nicer than your friends apartments, and not by your opinion, but because they come over and say "damn I wish I lived in there!'

...if you have frog breeder and pet stores phone numbers stored in your cell phone.

...if most of the adresses in your email address book are people dealing with darts.

...if all your houseplants started out in one of your terrariums.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If there are more fruit flies in the rest of your house then in your tanks.....

And....if you no longer need lamps in your living room because the light from your 7 or more vivs is enough.....(and thats just the living room)


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

To add to Dave's: And when the timers go out on the vivs you get annoyed about having to turn on a regular light.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> And....if you no longer need lamps in your living room because the light from your 7 or more vivs is enough.....(and thats just the living room)


The only lights in my room are from tanks.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

that was my real living room i was talking about


----------



## vignolo (Mar 9, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> this is too funny.
> 
> When you walk into garden centers and start daydreaming about setting up a viv in their tropicals section. And you would do it for free.


I was plannig to do that but thought I was stupid thinking about it!



Dendro Dave said:


> And....if you no longer need lamps in your living room because the light from your 7 or more vivs is enough.....(and thats just the living room)


That's real! My girlfriend used to make up in front of the the tanks because there's more light then in the bathroom!

You're a real dart frogger if

... every time you got out to eat with four wife, it's a frog you don't have!

... you don't go to school to go buy food for frogs because your fruit flies culture just crashed!

PL
...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

YOu know you are a dart frogger/herp enthusiast if you clear out you book shelf that was full of Classic Novels and textbooks to make way for frog and other herp books.

When you see a small statue and all you can think about is whether or not it would look good in your viv. There goes the art world!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Khamul1of9 said:


> YOu know you are a dart frogger/herp enthusiast if you clear out you book shelf that was full of Classic Novels and textbooks to make way for frog and other herp books.


HA! I got that beat....when you clear out you're bookshelf to make room for froglet containers!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

..When your consatntly looking at things and thinkin 'could I make that into a terrarium?'

...when your making posts about your dart obsession on a friday night


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

How about when you drive 4 hours to find wood to put in your next viv (did that today).


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

)[/quote]

... every time you got out to eat with four wife, it's a frog you don't have!


...[/quote]


This is how I think all the time when it comes to buying things for girls. So it seldom happens.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

You know you are a dart frogger when after misting (assuming you mist and feed) not only do your frogs come out looking for food, but spiders gather around your viv in anticipation of a free meal.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL!
When you leave the cobwebs alone to keep stray ff's in check!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Yea, I just saw spiders around my viv cathing the escapees. I leave the spiders alone. Also, I kinda feel bad for the little flies. If they are unlucky enough to get dumped into the viv from the culture cup/bottle etc... then they have to get past the frogs to survive. They finally manage to escape only to either get burned by the heat of the lamps, or squished by family members, or pushed back in by zealous frog keepers. Then if they still manage to escape they face the spiders!! And if they still manage to escape, here in NYC they are unlikely to survive outdoors becuase of the cold. Thankgod im not a fruit fly. Hope I dont reincarnate as one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

... if you think an empty vending machine would be a cool viv.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

when kids riding by on the street see your terrariums in the window glowing at nite and say " look he`s growing weed right in his front window".

when you live in the flat downstairs from mom for a couple years because no one else would rent to you and then decide to build a house for yourself because you`d have to get rid of some of your frogs to get something new.

when you buy 23 acres in a swamp because you like the landscape. and there are more bugs inside the house than outside the house.

when you bring your frogs in for fecals once a year and you dont have health insurance and avoid the doc for 10-12 years.

when you pretty much quit drinking because it cuts into the time you should spend on your frogs. see it`s therapuetic!

when your biggest cc bills are on viv supplies and it looks like you own stock in sterilite.

when your biggest vvivarium is bigger than your sleeping area.(not yet)

if rain chambers, waterfalls, frogs and crickets make more noise in your house than the tv/stereo/you.

if you need help rearranging the living room/bed room etc., not because you need a hand w/ the furniture but because you cant move the vivariums yourself.

if youve ever tracked down the postman or ups/fedex/dhl person.

if you`ve routed a vacation to drop off/pick up frogs or used that as a vacation.

when you actually think about buying a termite infested house just for your frogs, just think you could heat it and let the plumbing go and free range your frogs!! you`d never have to make cultures just carry around a hammer. lol

when you spend all of your time at parties explaining what you do for a living!!!



oh, and there are sooo many more


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh man, thats tooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny!!!!
Because they are true at least to some extent for alot of us.


----------

